# Prokit part # mixup? Did I get sent the wrong springs?



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

I desperately need your help guys. I recently ordered a set of Eibach Prokits for my 93 Sentra SE 2Dr. According to the Eibach site, I need part # 6316.140. I received my springs today, but when I opened the box, this is what I found:

-> 2 springs with markings 6316.101, and a second number of 33450 on the same coils.

-> the other 2 springs had markings of 6324.002, and a second number of 34306A on the same coils.

I hate to state the obvious, but I think I just got sent the wrong sh**. Wouldn't both the front and rear springs have the number 6316.140 printed on them? Until I get some kind of confirmation about these numbers and what car they should belong to, I can't exactly send them back. What's shady is that when I went to open the box, apparently the factory Eibach packaging (staples) had been removed. Cheap packaging tape was used to reseal the box. Of course, the outside Eibach print says Part Number 6316.140, but since the box had been opened and resealed who knows. 

Now, stupid me tried to save a buck so I purchased the springs from an eBay seller that supposedly had Prokits for various makes/models. (..or could source the parts. Either way, this should have been a sign to stay away.) Cost was $194 shipped. I'm afraid that if I send them back I'll either A - get screwed out of $194, B - get screwed for having to pay shipping for replacements and/or sending these back, or C - wait another month for these a$$ clowns to send me the right springs. After nearly a month of waiting, almost 24 EMAILS!!!, and thinking I got screwed, I'm relieved to have received SOMETHING even if they are the wrong parts. What should I do now? Can anyone confirm these part numbers? 

And yes, I will gladly post the name of the eBay seller I am leary of once everything is cleared - whether positive or negative feedback. Chances are, if these springs belong to another car, I'll just sell them myself instead of taking chances with this lousy eBay/online seller. 

THANKS in advance for ANY help you can offer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It is possible that they are supposed to be that way. I can not remember how my sportlines were, but I will check for you. They may have different numbers becasue the front and rear springs are different from each other. Like I said, Ill check my sportlines if I get over to the shop today.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Do they look similar to the stock springs? If they do, they probably fit.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Have you contacted Eibach and asked them? They might know!

Greg


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *It is possible that they are supposed to be that way. I can not remember how my sportlines were, but I will check for you. They may have different numbers becasue the front and rear springs are different from each other. Like I said, Ill check my sportlines if I get over to the shop today. *


I was trying to make sense of it all. I suppose if the original Eibach Prokit box was sealed with original staples then I would not have second guessed the numbers written on the springs. What bothers me is that the box was opened. Therefor, I have no clue if these springs match the part number listed on the box. I have no way of knowing that these springs, regardless of erroneous parts writting on the coils themselves, are the correct ones for my car. Remember, I'm dealing with some shady eBay people. 

I figured, if anything, that the part # 6316.140 (written on the outside of the box) would have matched the writing on the springs with perhaps some variation - ie 6316.110 Front and 6316.120 Rear (or something to that effect). Since the part numbers are nowhere near being close, it made me wonder if these guys just threw any 'ol springs in there just to make the sale. 



> _Originally posted by barnoun _*Do they look similar to the stock springs? If they do, they probably fit.*


Unless you have a specialized trained eye, ALL Eibach springs look the same! (Not being a smartass, but really, most springs look identical! I wouldn't go by looks. Part numbers are my proof!)



> _Originally posted by Skinny G _*Have you contacted Eibach and asked them? They might know! Greg *


Actually, I did call them but their hours of operation are M-F. Like most impatient people, I was hoping to install them this weekend. Hell, I've already waited over a month for these. I guess I can wait another week just to make sure. 

Ah well...if anyone can clarify or let me know if the part numbers I listed in my original post are supposed to match what comes in the # 6316.140 Prokit set, I would GREATLY appreciate it. I just hope I don't have to deal with these people again!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

eugenefl said:


> *Unless you have a specialized trained eye, ALL Eibach springs look the same! (Not being a smartass, but really, most springs look identical! I wouldn't go by looks. Part numbers are my proof!)
> *


Umm, probably on b13s they look the same(since it's struts all around), but on b14s for example, the fronts are clearly wider and have much less coils per spring than the rears. So, not all eibach springs look the same, but yeah like you say it's better going by part numbers when you can.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Good News*

I called Eibach today and received some good news. The springs in my "new" opened box buy are the correct part numbers. Although I find it odd that the part #'s on the springs have no true sequential or numerical relevance to the kit part #, the numbers on my springs match Eibach's part # database nonetheless. So here you have it:

1991-1994 B13 Sentra SE/XE/GXE & SE-R 2DR/4DR

Eibach Pro-Kit Part # 6316.140 (4 Spring Set)

Front Spring Part #'s 6316.101
Rear Spring Part #'s 6324.002

After this experience the best answer is to always contact the manufacturer first before jumping to conclusions regarding the vendor. I certainly dislike shady business and poor customer service. I may have simply been a victim of the latter. (In this case, a seller/vendor on eBay.) So I suppose, with good reason, I got upset over having to wait over a month to settle an eBay transaction. All things relative to car part shopping, this isn't all THAT bad of a wait. Not knowing who has your money or whether you'll hear from them again is a different story.

I would have loved to install the complete suspension this weekend, but oh well. I suppose that's what patience is all about. 

I certainly hope this serves as good SEARCH button material for anyone interested in knowing the part #'s in a ProKit spring set. But we already know they won't use the SEARCH button...

I will certainly withdraw any enormous amount of negative criticism towards e3racing.com (eBay ID e3racing), but if you feel like sending tons of Email with uncertainty or if you just enjoy waiting over a month to get some springs, check them out.


----------

